
Theranos CEO Elizabeth Holmes Replies to WSJ Allegations on CNBC - NN88
http://video.cnbc.com/gallery/?video=3000432502&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed
======
dekhn
I think I'd pick a more reputable venue than Cramer to rebut the WSJ.

~~~
abb1234etric
Good place to make sure you aren't asked any hard questions.

------
sixQuarks
She should be a politician.

